# day late and a dollar short



## kavo 71 (May 9, 2009)

i just shot a PE yesterday. are you kidding me? that thing was AWESOME! i have never shot anything even close to it. why did they discontinue it?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Because the VE and CE feel just as good


----------



## kavo 71 (May 9, 2009)

as per all things hoyt, i am sure you are right.:77: i'm just a little intimidated by shooting a 38" bow. it just seems too big. besides, i can never find a dealer who has one in stock to shoot. i just can't bring myself to pull the trigger on a bow without shooting it first.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

38" seems big....good lord man. :doh: you hush or we will all be shooting those ridiculous 32" bows....

You could have shot just about every target model Hoyt made in the past 5 years on Hill..... :doh:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Because the VE and CE feel just as good


There you go again thinking all bows are created equal. There is 1 big difference between the PE, and the VE or CE. The PE had a deflexed riser, and as much as you try to convince yourself that the deflexed riser doesn't make a difference I am not buying it. Deflexed bows are a lot easier to shoot, they aim better, they hold better, and they're more forgiving.

Sure the VE and CE are great bows, but neither is a suitable replacement for the deflexed PE or PT. It's all in the little details:wink:


Now go about smacking yourself in the head, and calling me an idiot:kiss:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> There you go again thinking all bows are created equal. There is 1 big difference between the PE, and the VE or CE. The PE had a deflexed riser, and as much as you try to convince yourself that the deflexed riser doesn't make a difference I am not buying it. Deflexed bows are a lot easier to shoot, they aim better, they hold better, and they're more forgiving.


Now I know why dad beat me last year in the Hinky shoot. My VE just don't compare to his PE, but look out next year...I got's me old PE riptide back and will be ready to roll!!!:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

archerpap said:


> Now I know why dad beat me last year in the Hinky shoot. My VE just don't compare to his PE, but look out next year...I got's me old PE riptide back and will be ready to roll!!!:wink:


Not saying they don't compare, just pointing out that they have a different feel. 
I know for me I shoot a lot better with a deflexed riser bow.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I've shot some real good scores with my '06 PE, that like a dumb**, I sold. I'm hoping this next one I build works like it. Just that the '06 had cam.5's on it, and this one will have spirals. I had one earlier this year with C2's, and wasn't the same.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

archerpap said:


> I've shot some real good scores with my '06 PE, that like a dumb**, I sold. I'm hoping this next one I build works like it. Just that the '06 had cam.5's on it, and this one will have spirals. I had one earlier this year with C2's, and wasn't the same.


I love the spirals, but was not a fan of the c2's. If I had to choose c2 or reg. cam 1/2 I would shoot the regular old cam 1/2.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Well...I'm lovin my spiral on the VE, so just hoping the PE is the same, otherwise I may need to find some #4 or D cam.5's


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> There you go again thinking all bows are created equal. There is 1 big difference between the PE, and the VE or CE. The PE had a deflexed riser, and as much as you try to convince yourself that the deflexed riser doesn't make a difference I am not buying it. Deflexed bows are a lot easier to shoot, they aim better, they hold better, and they're more forgiving.
> 
> Sure the VE and CE are great bows, but neither is a suitable replacement for the deflexed PE or PT. It's all in the little details:wink:
> 
> ...


Nobody said that all bows are created equal....:nono:

ya little goober stop reading into things.....you may LIKE one better then the other....or shoot one better but SORRY to BURST your bubble....that doesn't make the PE better then the UE or VE.

I didn't say they were a replacement or BETTER.....so stop your damn crying about a bow being gone that you don't have and weren't going to buy anyway.......

Reread what I said.....I said they FEEL just as good.....which they do......I have shot them all....and owned the PE and UE and sorry the VE even though I don't like it feels just as good....AGAIN one may FEEL better or shoot better for you....but they are ALL solid good FEELING bows.....

I am not talking about the reflex vs deflex issue that your stuck on.....

as much as you depend on that I would hate to see you shoot something that wasn't deflexed :zip:


----------



## kavo 71 (May 9, 2009)

i thought i made a big leap when i went from 34" to 35". i wasn't about to ask anybody to shoot their bows at the Hill. i was the guy with then 65# camo allegiance and shooting a trigger. heck, if it wsn't for sticky, southpaw, and ultramag, i woudn't have shot my pb 492! that was my 5th or 6th field shoot ever. but this year...:wink:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> I love the spirals, but was not a fan of the c2's. If I had to choose c2 or reg. cam 1/2 I would shoot the regular old cam 1/2.


You guys are both crazy. I used to shoot an Ultratec with the cam.5 and have a proelite with XT2000 and C2 cams and love the cams. Never shot spirals more than a few shots. I tihnk the C2 cams are great; smooth draw, good speeds, and solid wall.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

kavo 71 said:


> as per all things hoyt, i am sure you are right.:77: i'm just a little intimidated by shooting a 38" bow. it just seems too big. besides, i can never find a dealer who has one in stock to shoot. i just can't bring myself to pull the trigger on a bow without shooting it first.


38" is money. It's like anything...you get used to it. My S4 was, what hornet.....43" with elite limbs. When I switched over to 16" limbs it was a few inches shorter but made a big difference for me at least. I like the string angle of 38's better. I was really at home with with DL and string angle with the apex7 but it just does not feel like a hoyt. But I did like a protec with those really long 3500's or 4000XT limbs or whatever they were. That bow was like 46" and it was a dream to shoot. It was not even fair to the X's.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> You guys are both crazy. I used to shoot an Ultratec with the cam.5 and have a proelite with XT2000 and C2 cams and love the cams. Never shot spirals more than a few shots. I tihnk the C2 cams are great; smooth draw, good speeds, and solid wall.


The cam 1/2 makes me want to ukey: the C2 is a good cam....yes it's butter smooth...has good speed and a good wall....remember who told you about that cam and sent you the ones you have on that bow :wink:

I have them on my PE with 3000s.....

But also remember the reason I had those cams for you....I have the right size spiral :wink: the cam is just as smooth....faster and a wall that is just as hard or harder. It's just more agressive with a small valley :thumb: can't wait to get to LAS so I can kiss these 3000s and C2s good bye


----------

